# Weird PVC pipes at Main irrigation connection



## Steveman84 (Mar 15, 2018)

So I drew a picture as it's hard to actually get a picture of all of it. Basically I have a connection to the main irrigation supplied by the country and I have all these PVC pipes in the shape of an H after the valve that taps me into it. What's the point of this thing? It's about 10 feet tall and it's 6" diameter pipe. The flow is from right to left.

Edit: to clarify I had the irrigation district out and they had no idea what it was for. Was definitely put in by the land owner before it was developed.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

It's all PVC? Any chance that it's some kind of backflow preventer or vacuum breaker?


----------



## Steveman84 (Mar 15, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> It's all PVC? Any chance that it's some kind of backflow preventer or vacuum breaker?


I guess it could be? But there are devices for that right? Seems like A LOT of piping for something that could be done way easier.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

At 10ft tall and 6in pipe, that would be expensive. There has to be a purpose for it. There is no valve in the middle of the H?

If there was a valve, then it will look like a bypass. Is there low water pressure in the area that they could use a water tank?


----------



## Steveman84 (Mar 15, 2018)

g-man said:


> At 10ft tall and 6in pipe, that would be expensive. There has to be a purpose for it. There is no valve in the middle of the H?
> 
> If there was a valve, then it will look like a bypass. Is there low water pressure in the area that they could use a water tank?


No valve.... I'm not sure about pressure yet. Lines are going to be full in th next 2 weeks so wanted to get things situated before I'm stuck till fall when it gets turned off again.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Got to be a backflow device. Why they would have built their own out of PVC is beyond me.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Maybe for dumping fertilizer into? LOL


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

Coming back to this, I have a feeling it was for some kind of anti siphon valve used as a backflow preventer. They need to be placed higher than the highest watering spot, which would perhaps explain why it is so high.


----------



## Steveman84 (Mar 15, 2018)

Well I went out and checked once the water was turned on.. I ended up having a 2-3 foot tall column of water shooting out that was 1.5 inches wide (valve size) so tons of water comes out, was hoping it would be enough pressure to gravity feed water... No such luck, as soon as i put my hand over it, the water just continues on to the path of least resistance. I'll need to get a pump hooked up out there once I get some wiring in... Still not 100% sure what it does, but it seems it would help keeping water flowing before the device as much as possible, unless there is any kind of block, then it just goes on down the line.


----------

